# 12 HP briggs and stratton crankshaft



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i got a bunch of junk this week-end. anyone needin a crankshaft let me know. Its for a 12 HP briggs. new condition.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if know one here wants it try ebay


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Thats Where Its At With 5 People Wanting It , Maybe I Can Retire Now.


----------

